# My version of a cube mat



## The Cool Cuber (Mar 19, 2021)

What do you guys think


----------



## rubik2005 (Mar 19, 2021)

EtHaN54123 said:


> View attachment 15198What do you guys think


Did you make this yourself?


----------



## abunickabhi (Mar 19, 2021)

Nice mat.


----------



## The Cool Cuber (Mar 19, 2021)

rubik2005 said:


> Did you make this yourself?


Yes but I did a it on a origanle disine


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Mar 19, 2021)

WHAT!? Thats awesome!!!
Here is the one I hade over the summer before I had my own:


----------



## the dnf master (Mar 19, 2021)

EtHaN54123 said:


> View attachment 15198What do you guys think


Did you just design it or did you actually manufacture it?


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Mar 19, 2021)

do you cube?
then you must be good at mats


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Mar 19, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> do you cube?
> then you must be good at mats


I never understood that one...


----------



## The Cool Cuber (Mar 19, 2021)

the dnf master said:


> Did you just design it or did you actually manufacture it?


No I just coolers on a actual disine The original disine


----------



## Nir1213 (Mar 19, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> do you cube?
> then you must be good at mats





SH03L4C3 said:


> I never understood that one...


it means Microsoft Automated Troubleshooting System (M.A.T.S)


----------



## Nmile7300 (Mar 19, 2021)

Nir1213 said:


> it means Microsoft Automated Troubleshooting System (M.A.T.S)


Umm... I'm pretty sure he's making a pun on "maths"


----------



## Nir1213 (Mar 19, 2021)

Nmile7300 said:


> Umm... I'm pretty sure he's making a pun on "maths"


that means im dumb and have no knowledge on whats a pun/joke


----------



## BenChristman1 (Mar 19, 2021)

Considering the exact same mat is sold on SCS, I have a hard time believing that the original poster actually made this.









Magma Speedcubing Mat


Our speedcubing mat is a great desk decoration and is designed to attach to your speedcubing timer while providing a soft surface to absorb the impact of your puzzle!Includes pre-installed timer attachments ($2 value). Not compatible with G5 timer.Size: 28.5" x 11"




speedcubeshop.com


----------



## Skewb_Cube (Mar 19, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Considering the exact same mat is sold on SCS, I have a hard time believing that the original poster actually made this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think the op made the mat either, but the thread title says "My Version of a cube mat" probably meaning that the op simply made some changes to it and from what I can see it only looks like the letter's colour changed.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Mar 19, 2021)

Skewb_Cube said:


> I don't think the op made the mat either, but the thread title says "My Version of a cube mat" probably meaning that the op simply made some changes to it and from what I can see it only looks like the letter's colour changed.


rubik2005 asked if they made it and they said yes, so it made it sound like they made it themselves (which they obviously didn’t).


----------



## GenTheThief (Mar 19, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> rubik2005 asked if they made it and they said yes, so it made it sound like they made it themselves (which they obviously didn’t).


They did say that, but then they corrected themselves and said that they just altered the design:



The Cool Cuber said:


> No, I just colored on an actual design. This was the original design.


----------



## The Cool Cuber (Mar 20, 2021)

Skewb_Cube said:


> I don't think the op made the mat either, but the thread title says "My Version of a cube mat" probably meaning that the op simply made some changes to it and from what I can see it only looks like the letter's colour changed.


I never said that I made a cube mat so shut up you haters you asoom and it is not right


----------



## The Cool Cuber (Mar 20, 2021)

Skewb_Cube said:


> I don't think the op made the mat either, but the thread title says "My Version of a cube mat" probably meaning that the op simply made some changes to it and from what I can see it only looks like the letter's colour changed.


I never said that I made a cube mat so shut up you haters you asoom and it is not right


----------



## Spacey10 (Mar 20, 2021)

The Cool Cuber said:


> I never said that I made a cube mat so shut up you haters you asoom and it is not right


Dude chill! We just thought that, but now that we see the post we see what you mean. No need to be toxic


----------



## The Cool Cuber (Mar 20, 2021)

Spacey10 said:


> Dude chill! We just thought that, but now that we see the post we see what you mean. No need to be toxic


Then the should be backing of to


----------



## Spacey10 (Mar 20, 2021)

The Cool Cuber said:


> Then the should be backing of to


They are offline


----------



## The Cool Cuber (Mar 20, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> rubik2005 asked if they made it and they said yes, so it made it sound like they made it themselves (which they obviously didn’t).


dood I never said that I mad the actule mat I said I created it by wrighting over it


----------



## The Cool Cuber (Mar 20, 2021)

Spacey10 said:


> They are offline


I know but I am stilla angrry 
them


----------



## Spacey10 (Mar 20, 2021)

The Cool Cuber said:


> dood I never said that I mad the actule mat I said I created it by wrighting over it


Oh ok I thought you meant something else, what did you use to color it?


----------



## The Cool Cuber (Mar 20, 2021)

Spacey10 said:


> Oh ok I thought you meant something else, what did you use to color it?


sharpy and marker


----------



## BenChristman1 (Mar 20, 2021)

The Cool Cuber said:


> dood I never said that I mad the actule mat I said I created it by wrighting over it


Well, your first post replying to rubik2005 made it sound like you thought you made it. There’s no reason to sound aggressive, it was just a misunderstanding!


----------



## The Cool Cuber (Mar 20, 2021)

BenChristman1 said:


> Well, your first post replying to rubik2005 made it sound like you thought you made it. There’s no reason to sound aggressive, it was just a misunderstanding!


yes there is


----------



## BenChristman1 (Mar 20, 2021)

The Cool Cuber said:


> yes there is


I’m really trying to be patient and nice, but like I said, there’s no reason to get mad, there was just a communication issue.

EDIT: @The Cool Cuber why the confused reaction?


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Mar 20, 2021)

Chill. 
So what we thought you made it? 
That coloring is still a cool twist to the classic magma mat!
THere is no need to be toxic


----------



## The Cool Cuber (Mar 20, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> Chill.
> So what we thought you made it?
> That coloring is still a cool twist to the classic magma mat!
> THere is no need to be toxic


ok


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Mar 20, 2021)

why did this thread turn into an argument--


----------



## the dnf master (Mar 20, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> why did this thread turn into an argument--


It seems like the argument has settled though


----------



## The Cool Cuber (Mar 21, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> why did this thread turn into an argument--


I dont know


----------



## qwr (Mar 21, 2021)

The Cool Cuber said:


> sharpy and marker


tacky


----------



## Scollier (Mar 21, 2021)

qwr said:


> tacky



rude


----------



## FishyIshy (Mar 22, 2021)

The Cool Cuber said:


> I never said that I made a cube mat so shut up you haters you asoom and it is not right


assume


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Mar 22, 2021)

FishyIshy said:


> assume


@Alex Davison 
Do spelling corrections merit a "love" reaction?


----------



## FishyIshy (Mar 23, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> @Alex Davison
> Do spelling corrections merit a "love" reaction?


Duh, obviously


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Mar 23, 2021)

FishyIshy said:


> Duh, obviously


Duh, obviously*.*


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## Nir1213 (Mar 23, 2021)

@The Cool Cuber plz no toxicity not cool


----------



## The Cool Cuber (Mar 25, 2021)

FishyIshy said:


> assume


Thanks


----------



## Caliber Cuber (Mar 25, 2021)

The Cool Cuber said:


> View attachment 15198What do you guys think


COOL mat i seen this before


----------

